# Tybee Island Shark



## RockyS (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I decided to take the wife on a small anniversary trip this past weekend to Tybee Island. Sunday night I decided I would try some fishing in the surf. I've never tried surf fishing before, so it was a learning experience. I tried frozen shrimp, and frozen boston mackerel. The shrimp was a bust as I couldn't keep it on the hook, without some stupid little fish taking it. The mackerel seemed to be the ticket. The bait shop suggested a 1/0 hook, so I tried it. Caught some little bait fish looking thing, a catfish and @12 in bonnet head shark. I decided the hook wasnt big enough for the bait and switched to a 5/0. The bait looked much better on the 5/0. After throwing back out, it wasnt 5 min before it got took. This was on a 7 1/2 ft catfish ugly stik, a catmaxx spinning reel loaded with 40lb big game and topped with a 45 steel leader. He almost spooled me, but after @45min fight I put it on the shore. Someone on the beach took the picture and emailed to me as my phone was dead. It was also released to fight another day, hopefully to be caught and released again.






As for the size I'm guessing 5-6 foot, weight heavy.Any guesses as to what it would have weighed.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 12, 2010)

Is that a lemon shark?


----------



## RockyS (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe it was a black tip, the color given off of everyone's flashlight gives that yellow color.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2010)

very nice! nuthin' like standin in the surf tuggin' on a fish like that never quite knowin' what it is and hopin' it don't take all your line or bust you off!


----------



## oldenred (Jul 12, 2010)

nice lemon


----------



## Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

wrong shape head for a black tip


----------



## oldenred (Jul 12, 2010)

Joker said:


> wrong shape head for a black tip



that's because it's not a blacktip, it is a lemon shark


----------



## RockyS (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, all I knew for sure was it was a shark.  Any ideas on weight?


----------



## oldenred (Jul 12, 2010)

in and around 80-100 or so


----------



## sea trout (Jul 12, 2010)

i'd say it weighs enough to put up one heck of a fight!!
good story and good pic! thanks for sharin! i congradulate that 45 pound leader, thats not much for that moster of a shark, i bet it got a workout too! 
great job!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice shark!!!


----------



## milltown (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice shark, bet it was fun off the beach.


----------



## trickworm (Jul 14, 2010)

nice one rock


----------

